# NBC Cancels 'Revolution,' 'Believe,' 'Crisis' and 'Growing Up Fisher'



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/nbc-cancels-revolution-believe-crisis-702740


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

'Community' also


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

I was wondering how I would feel if Revolution were canceled.

I feel a bit upset, so I guess I liked the show. :nono2:

I sure as heck hope they drew up some kind of resolution for the story line in a couple weeks. Not the resolution they wanted years from now, but something other than a pointless cliffhanger.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Well, that now makes almost zero that I watch on NBC.
Most of what I record is on CBS, then ABC and a couple of the "cable channels like 242, 245, 248".


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I think they will give all the firefly's a computer virus and all the lights will come back on.
I am surprised it made it this long.

Crisis and Believe were pretty much DOA in my eyes. The other I had never even heard of.



renbutler said:


> I was wondering how I would feel if Revolution were canceled.
> 
> I feel a bit upset, so I guess I liked the show. :nono2:
> 
> I sure as heck hope they drew up some kind of resolution for the story line in a couple weeks. Not the resolution they wanted years from now, but something other than a pointless cliffhanger.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Well, that now makes almost zero that I watch on NBC.
> Most of what I record is on CBS, then ABC and a couple of the "cable channels like 242, 245, 248".


I don't watch much on NBC either, except Grimm. Though I likely will try out Crossbones to see John Malkovich as Blackbeard.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Being a sci-fi nut you would figure I would miss these, but I won't.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

_Growing Up Fisher_ I will miss, as this mild comedy was pretty good.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I will watch it as well
But I am skeptical of its ability to do as well as Vikings or Black Sails.
You just cannot do the things they do with a show on NBC.
I know John will better than Hugh.
http://screenrant.com/hugh-laurie-blackbeard-crossbones-tv-show/


dpeters11 said:


> I don't watch much on NBC either, except Grimm. Though I likely will try out Crossbones to see John Malkovich as Blackbeard.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

So that's 2 shows (Crisis, Growing up Fisher) to delete all episodes for without watching a single episode... 1 show (Revolution) that I was watching for 2 years and I'm bummed that I invested my time and another that sounded like crap from the get-go (Believe) so I didn't even bother to record.

Looks like we're about to see "Marvel vs DC"...


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

trdrjeff said:


> 'Community' also


I don't see confirmation of this anywhere. Won't be surprised though. Not surprised at all. I think they were trying to be canceled.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

armophob said:


> I will watch it as well
> But I am skeptical of its ability to do as well as Vikings or Black Sails.
> You just cannot do the things they do with a show on NBC.
> I know John will better than Hugh.
> http://screenrant.com/hugh-laurie-blackbeard-crossbones-tv-show/


I'm not sure how anything can do as well as Vikings and Black Sails. Both are amazing shows.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

renbutler said:


> I sure as heck hope they drew up some kind of resolution for the story line in a couple weeks. Not the resolution they wanted years from now, but something other than a pointless cliffhanger.


Don't hold your breath on that. I'm already thinking I'll just whack the Series Link and not look back.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, I gotten way behind so I put "Crisis" and "Believe" on my EHD thinking they might not make it. Based on ratings "Revolution" seemed dead last year. But we'll finish watching it. But "Growing Up Fisher" we enjoyed and are sorry to see it won't get a pickup.

NBC would have a lot of dead air without Dick Wolf.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> So that's 2 shows (Crisis, Growing up Fisher) to delete all episodes for without watching a single episode...


I'll never understand that line of thought.

If I never watched cancelled shows, I might never watch anything.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> I'll never understand that line of thought.
> 
> If I never watched cancelled shows, I might never watch anything.


So you enjoy wasting your time on a show you know has been cancelled and has no "ending"? Ok...

That's like starting a relationship with a woman you know is leaving town forever next week. Total waste of time when you could be dating someone that isn't leaving town for good.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL! I love that comparison!! 

I don't have 'relationships' with TV shows, I just watch them for enjoyment. So I never worry about which will get the axe or not and just enjoy the episodes I get to see.

Kind of like dating lots of different women and having no real relationship with any of them! Enjoy it while you can, don't lose sleep over it when they go.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> I'll never understand that line of thought.
> 
> If I never watched cancelled shows, I might never watch anything.


I completely agree, I would never delete a show just because it has been cancelled. Most series each episode stands on its own so you can stop or start anywhere in the series and most serialized shows do get a wrap up when they are cancelled. Honestly the only recent serialized show I can think of where the ending was obviously rushed and felt contrived was Awake on NBC


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

longrider said:


> most serialized shows do get a wrap up when they are cancelled.


Hardly... Most actually don't. I give you "Homecoming" as the perfect example. Homecoming upset (to use a clean word) a lot of people when it was canceled with no ending in its first season. In fact Homecoming is the reason I do what I do. Nobody likes a murder mystery where you never find out who done it.

There are many others that have ended abruptly as well.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Well, that now makes almost zero that I watch on NBC.
> Most of what I record is on CBS, then ABC and a couple of the "cable channels like 242, 245, 248".


Aside from _Raising Hope_ and _Suburgatory_, I don't see any great loss. I kinda liked _Rake_, but didn't have much hope for it lasting.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> I don't watch much on NBC either, except Grimm. Though I likely will try out Crossbones to see John Malkovich as Blackbeard.


I have hopes for _Crossbones_, too. I do enjoy Malkovich's movies. I hope he was careful when he decided to do this series.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> Being a sci-fi nut you would figure I would miss these, but I won't.


My feelings, too. Be nice to see some good Sci-Fi shows.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> So that's 2 shows (Crisis, Growing up Fisher) to delete all episodes for without watching a single episode... 1 show (Revolution) that I was watching for 2 years and I'm bummed that I invested my time and another that sounded like crap from the get-go (Believe) so I didn't even bother to record.
> 
> Looks like we're about to see "Marvel vs DC"...


I really tried to like _Revolution_. Just couldn't stay interested in it. We did watch the first season, but gave up on it during the second season. Writing seemed chaotic. Didn't really like the cast, either.

Rich


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Revolution did kind of lose it's way but I still found that it was one of the few shows I watched that I was caught up on. I have a number of shows that are stacked pretty high for when I have nothing better to do.

I will miss Revolution, but having seen pretty much all apocalyptic shows like this fade quickly it's not surprising. I'm sure there will be some other show that will fill the void.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Drucifer said:


> _Growing Up Fisher_ I will miss, as this mild comedy was pretty good.


while I was watching all of those series, the one I am really upset is Growing up Fisher, really like that one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't think a PG rated apocalypse is ever going to be believable. That is why Walking Dead does so well on AMC.
When the big 4 networks try it, it always comes out Disney like.


Doug Brott said:


> having seen pretty much all apocalyptic shows like this fade quickly it's not surprising. I'm sure there will be some other show that will fill the void.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

armophob said:


> I don't think a PG rated apocalypse is ever going to be believable. That is why Walking Dead does so well on AMC.
> When the big 4 networks try it, it always comes out Disney like.


Agreed!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Doug Brott said:


> Revolution did kind of lose it's way but I still found that it was one of the few shows I watched that I was caught up on. I have a number of shows that are stacked pretty high for when I have nothing better to do.
> 
> I will miss Revolution, but having seen pretty much all apocalyptic shows like this fade quickly it's not surprising. I'm sure there will be some other show that will fill the void.


My series managers shows 2 more episodes scheduled to record.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I really liked Crisis, although I am totally tired of the CIA always being the fall guy for every bad thing that happens.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RunnerFL said:


> So you enjoy wasting your time on a show you know has been cancelled and has no "ending"? Ok...


It depends on the show. Some shows don't have an ending. They may work up a goodbye episode, but they are not long arc epic stories - they are a series of short stories. They can be fun to watch even if they are going away. (And who knows, they could be revived in a future season or by another network.)



RunnerFL said:


> That's like starting a relationship with a woman you know is leaving town forever next week. Total waste of time when you could be dating someone that isn't leaving town for good.


Better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all.

Perhaps a relationship with you is just what that woman wanted ... and she will cancel her plans to leave town if only someone, anyone, possibly you, would give her a reason. You never know until you try. But I suppose it is your story ... so your rebuttal will be to add more fiction to the hypothetical - reasons she can't stay. But following your policy of not paying attention to stories that won't last we must ignore your story of a woman leaving town forever, as we know your story will die when this thread fades into the ether.

Shows are kept based on viewership. Your refusal to watch shows on the fear that they will be canceled reduces viewership. Perhaps you should be giving a big thank you to those who take the risk - who watch the shows while they are in their premier seasons - who make the shows popular enough to have them renewed. Without those viewers you wouldn't have shows to binge watch once they are renewed. You should thank those viewers.

Those that took a chance have convinced your potential lover to stay in town. You owe them gratitude, not scorn.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

James Long said:


> Those that took a chance have convinced your potential lover to stay in town. You owe them gratitude, not scorn.


could not have said it better myself. Right on!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I watch anything that I think I will enjoy, regardless of whether or not it is a possible cancellation candidate. I love TV!! Have since I was tiny. I love watching shows that entertain and move me in one way or another. That's all I care about. Being entertained.

Sure I'm disappointed when I a show I got invested in is cancelled, but it's just TV. It's not my husband or children leaving me. Or even my best friend. I'll make new TV show friends the next round. And continue to be entertained and moved.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Revolution did kind of lose it's way but I still found that it was one of the few shows I watched that I was caught up on. I have a number of shows that are stacked pretty high for when I have nothing better to do.
> 
> I will miss Revolution, but having seen pretty much all apocalyptic shows like this fade quickly it's not surprising. I'm sure there will be some other show that will fill the void.


I read a lot of apocalyptic books, seems like they just don't translate to TV very well. There's _The Walking Dead_ and ...

Rich


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I take each episode as an individual, serialized or not. If I start watching something in reruns that are out of sequence and get into the story, I'll try to catch up at some point. I don't really care whether they have a formal ending or not. Case in point, The Pretender (Michael T. Weiss, Andrea Parker) which was dropped by NBC, picked up by TNT, dropped again in a cliffhanger, continued in a couple of movies which both ended with cliffhangers, picked up years later in books and may still end up with another movie.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> I take each episode as an individual, serialized or not. If I start watching something in reruns that are out of sequence and get into the story, I'll try to catch up at some point. I don't really care whether they have a formal ending or not. Case in point, The Pretender (Michael T. Weiss, Andrea Parker) which was dropped by NBC, picked up by TNT, dropped again in a cliffhanger, continued in a couple of movies which both ended with cliffhangers, picked up years later in books and may still end up with another movie.


Really? That was one of my most favorite shows ever! I didn't know a movie might still come about. I also didn't know there were any books on it either.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Supramom2000 said:


> Really? That was one of my most favorite shows ever! I didn't know a movie might still come about. I also didn't know there were any books on it either.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Pretender_%28TV_series%29#Production


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Thank you! I remember well the crossover episodes with Profiler. That was another of my favorite shows of all time. So combining them - I was in heaven!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> Thank you! I remember well the crossover episodes with Profiler. That was another of my favorite shows of all time. So combining them - I was in heaven!


Just think. Right now you can watch all 86 episodes of "The Pretender" on HULU for free and "Profiler" is on YouTube but with Dutch subtitles.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

James Long said:


> It depends on the show. Some shows don't have an ending. They may work up a goodbye episode, but they are not long arc epic stories - they are a series of short stories. They can be fun to watch even if they are going away. (And who knows, they could be revived in a future season or by another network.)


Well I'm not going to invest my time to find out if they are a series of short stories or a long arc of epic stories (which most are that look good to me) until the show has proven it has staying power.

Time is money and I'm not wasting my time on something that can't stick around.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> I take each episode as an individual, serialized or not.


Cool, then watch LOST out of order by episode and season and then only watch 15 episodes.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I think comedies are much easier to just watch and not worry about when they get canceled. 

As for series it really just depends IMHO. A procedural like csi is usually pretty easy to catch a few and miss a few and be fine. But then there's ones like the following or lost that really need to be watched in order to fully enjoy them. 

I think networks should limit new show's the first year to twelve or so and make sure it's got a good beginning and middle and end and even if it does bad just put them on demand so people will always know they will get a full story arch. And if it does well enough then bring it back for twenty plus episodes next season.

Heck that's pretty much what cable channels do and it's working good for then.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

The numbers needed for a cable channel show to be classed as good enough to keep are much lower than the ones the broadcast networks find acceptable for the most part.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> The numbers needed for a cable channel show to be classed as good enough to keep are much lower than the ones the broadcast networks find acceptable for the most part.


You're right and it's time for the networks to get that paradigm out of their minds. The ~ 13 episode yearly series is much better than trying desperately to come up with ~ 23 good episodes (which doesn't seem possible) for a yearly series.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> The numbers needed for a cable channel show to be classed as good enough to keep are much lower than the ones the broadcast networks find acceptable for the most part.


True. But for those who like a show it would be good faith to not cut a series off halfway in and never let them have any conclusion. It's causes a situation like Runner where he waits to see if the show is canceled before watching then they lose viewership.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Cool, then watch LOST out of order by episode and season and then only watch 15 episodes.


That is the reason I stopped watching Lost. You had to watch all and in order to get anything out of it. I stopped partway into the first season. There are enough shows where each episode can stand on its own merits to waste time with junk like LOST.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> That is the reason I stopped watching Lost. You had to watch all and in order to get anything out of it. I stopped partway into the first season. There are enough shows where each episode can stand on its own merits to waste time with junk like LOST.


There were times in my life I couldn't watch every episode every week, particularly before the convenience of DVR's. So I understand how you feel.

On the other hand, even in a show where most of the time the episode story is complete, like "NCIS," there are continuous and season story arcs that provide some interesting, albeit mostly emotional character oriented, content. You get hints about what's going on at that level but some episodes are significant with regard to those stories.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

TBoneit said:


> That is the reason I stopped watching Lost. You had to watch all and in order to get anything out of it. I stopped partway into the first season. There are enough shows where each episode can stand on its own merits to waste time with junk like LOST.


LOST wasn't "junk". Second, why would you even consider watching any show out of order?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> why would you even consider watching any show out of order?


For most shows, 'order' of production doesn't matter.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> For most shows, 'order' of production doesn't matter.


More like "for few shows".


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> LOST wasn't "junk". Second, why would you even consider watching any show out of order?


Junk is a subjective term, I understand that You liked it. I do not have enough time or inclination to watch something that Must be watched in order. If the Description is not interesting I skip that episode and watch something that sounds more interesting. I stopped watching Under the Dome last summer for the same reason.

The shows I do watch it does not seem to matter that much what order they are watched in. I understand why they write shows like Lost and Under the Dome, They think they have a captive audience that will tune in week after week reliably.

TBoneit


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> For most shows, 'order' of production doesn't matter.


I'd suggest yes and no. Take friends. One of the best comedies ever in terms if how try approached the writing. And there have been others in the past as well that are similar. Mash and cheers or example. If you watch it out of order they have funny episodes and any one can usually stand on its own quite easily.

However watch them in order and many jokes get even better and story lines have even more meaning because of past influences from episodes already seen.

That's the best approach for most shows
IMHO because then you can Handel missing episodes and not worrying about being so lost you don't bother coming back.

I like full seasons story arches to like the following and 24. But those are much easier with DVRs to be sure.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

inkahauts said:


> I'd suggest yes and no. Take friends. One of the best comedies ever in terms if how try approached the writing. And there have been others in the past as well that are similar. Mash and cheers or example. If you watch it out of order they have funny episodes and any one can usually stand on its own quite easily.
> 
> However watch them in order and many jokes get even better and story lines have even more meaning because of past influences from episodes already seen.


That can be said for almost any show, comedy or drama going back to Bewitched, Gilligan, Dragnet, Rawhide, Gunsmoke and many others all the way up to 2 Broke Girls, The Middle and L&O. But the simple fact remains, each episode can be watched individually as a self-contained story. There is no reason to refuse to watch an episode of The Neighbors simply because it's been cancelled any more than there is to refuse to watch Third Rock From The Sun.

If you don't like sitcoms or space sitcoms, that's fine. You can refuse to watch on that basis. But to simply say flat out, that you have to erase all unwatched episodes you have on a DVR for no other reason than that the show was cancelled before you started to watch any of them is silly.

I still find long cancelled shows I'd never heard of on DVD. Should I refuse to buy those DVDs simply because the show was cancelled with or without a 'formal' ending?

In fact, I find a lot of the 'last episodes' or last few episodes to be far less interesting than the first ones. There are a few shows where I won't watch the last season because to whole format and story line changed into a 'wrap-up' concept and isn't anywhere near as funny or entertaining.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> That can be said for almost any show, comedy or drama going back to Bewitched, Gilligan, Dragnet, Rawhide, Gunsmoke and many others all the way up to 2 Broke Girls, The Middle and L&O. But the simple fact remains, each episode can be watched individually as a self-contained story. There is no reason to refuse to watch an episode of The Neighbors simply because it's been cancelled any more than there is to refuse to watch Third Rock From The Sun.
> 
> If you don't like sitcoms or space sitcoms, that's fine. You can refuse to watch on that basis. But to simply say flat out, that you have to erase all unwatched episodes you have on a DVR for no other reason than that the show was cancelled before you started to watch any of them is silly.
> 
> ...


Apparently you have time to kill. Enjoy your shows that will leave you hanging and stop chastising those of us who choose to use our time wisely.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Apparently you have time to kill. Enjoy your shows that will leave you hanging and stop chastising those of us who choose to use our time wisely.


It could be argued that we really should say 'waste our time wisely' when it comes to watching TV...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> It could be argued that we really should say 'waste our time wisely' when it comes to watching TV...


Imagine how boring life would be without TV...wait, I lived without it for the first six years of my life and I can tell you it was boring. Even when it appeared content worth watching was a rarity and life remained boring. Finally got better in the late 50s, IIRC. Still nothing to watch in the daytime. Finally VCRs came along in the early 80s and time-shifting became possible and that leads us to where we are today.

But, to your point, I don't look at it as a waste of time. I look at it as entertainment we're lucky to have. What I really considered a waste of time was working.

Rich


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Rich said:


> . What I really considered a waste of time was working.
> 
> Rich


now these are words of wisdom. Right on!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Rich said:


> Imagine how boring life would be without TV...wait, I lived without it for the first six years of my life and I can tell you it was boring. Even when it appeared content worth watching was a rarity and life remained boring. Finally got better in the late 50s, IIRC. Still nothing to watch in the daytime. Finally VCRs came along in the early 80s and time-shifting became possible and that leads us to where we are today.
> 
> But, to your point, I don't look at it as a waste of time. I look at it as entertainment we're lucky to have. What I really considered a waste of time was working.
> 
> Rich


So much truth there.

I wonder what the Non network channels would do without the syndicated network shows. How many would go broke fairly quickly or become a reality show wasteland?

Who knows, without TV shows I might even go to the Movies, Nah, Not happening. What passes for a hit movie these days does not interest me.

TB


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> So much truth there.
> 
> I wonder what the Non network channels would do without the syndicated network shows. How many would go broke fairly quickly or become a reality show wasteland?
> 
> ...


I gave a lot of thought to going to the movies recently because of _Gravity_, a movie that disappointed me terribly. But another member (with whom I usually agree on most things) who saw it on an IMAX screen really liked it and that made me think that perhaps I was missing something. Then I came to my senses. Sticky feet, rip-off prices, so many things to dislike about a movie house. Can't pause the movie for a break. can't replay scenes. Nah, I'm with you.

Rich


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

If it wasn't for cancelled shows, we wouldn't have all the syndicated and classic TV stations.

Cancelled shows give me something to watch.

Funny thing is, the ones Runner is talking about will likely never be syndicated. They don't have the popularity, so those that wipe them off their DVRs unwatched will probably never get the chance to watch them again on TV. Sure there would be the DVDs and specialty streaming subscription services, but not the broadcast or cable channels.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RunnerFL said:


> Apparently you have time to kill. Enjoy your shows that will leave you hanging and stop chastising those of us who choose to use our time wisely.


Hmmm ... it seems that you are chastising those who watch first run shows as they air and are insulting those viewers by saying they are not using their time wisely. And yet they are the ones who make the shows popular enough to renew. (And keep them alive long enough that binge watchers have something to watch.)

I'm not going to chastise your viewing habits ... just don't ever complain about spoilers. Those of us who watch TV should not need to protect those who refuse to watch as programs air. The shows may be more enjoyable spoiler free - but that is a privilege given to those who watch as shows air.

And for all the shows popular enough to stay alive ... thanks to the people who watch.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> It could be argued that we really should say 'waste our time wisely' when it comes to watching TV...


That too!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> If it wasn't for cancelled shows, we wouldn't have all the syndicated and classic TV stations.
> 
> Cancelled shows give me something to watch.
> 
> Funny thing is, the ones Runner is talking about will likely never be syndicated. They don't have the popularity, so those that wipe them off their DVRs unwatched will probably never get the chance to watch them again on TV. Sure there would be the DVDs and specialty streaming subscription services, but not the broadcast or cable channels.


You're generalizing "canceled shows". I'm not, and never have been, talking about long running shows that get canceled. I'm talking about shows that air and are canceled 5 episodes in or even run a full season and get canned with no good ending. I'm not talking about Barney Miller, Andy Griffith, Golden Girls or any of the other stuff you're referring to that is in syndication.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

James Long said:


> Hmmm ... it seems that you are chastising those who watch first run shows as they air and are insulting those viewers by saying they are not using their time wisely. And yet they are the ones who make the shows popular enough to renew. (And keep them alive long enough that binge watchers have something to watch.)
> 
> I'm not going to chastise your viewing habits ... just don't ever complain about spoilers. Those of us who watch TV should not need to protect those who refuse to watch as programs air. The shows may be more enjoyable spoiler free - but that is a privilege given to those who watch as shows air.
> 
> And for all the shows popular enough to stay alive ... thanks to the people who watch.


I'm not chastising anyone but catching a lot of flack for the way I watch TV. Why does it matter so much to you how I watch TV??

Oh, and spoilers.... As long as the rules of this forum are followed and spoilers are kept in a thread about a specific episode and not in a general thread about the show it's all good.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> I'm not chastising anyone but catching a lot of flack for the way I watch TV. Why does it matter so much to you how I watch TV??
> 
> Oh, and spoilers.... As long as the rules of this forum are followed and spoilers are kept in a thread about a specific episode and not in a general thread about the show it's all good.


I was gonna reply to James' post but you beat me to it. It's just that different people view TV shows differently and those of us that watch shows in their entirety are now looked down upon? Close to 40 years (or more), I've devoted to time shifting and I like to watch what I want when I know there's gonna be more than a few shows then a quick cancellation. Everybody has their own way of watching and none of us should be chastised for the way we watch our recorded content. I agree that many shows can be watched as they are recorded and we do that with a lot of shows. But, a series like _24_? Much more enjoyable watching the whole season in one swell foop than watching it as it is recorded and wondering what's going on. Much easier to keep track of the story line and the characters without waiting a week or more for the next episode. But that's just my opinion.

Rich


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Rich said:


> I was gonna reply to James' post but you beat me to it. It's just that different people view TV shows differently and those of us that watch shows in their entirety are now looked down upon? Close to 40 years (or more), I've devoted to time shifting and I like to watch what I want when I know there's gonna be more than a few shows then a quick cancellation. Everybody has their own way of watching and none of us should be chastised for the way we watch our recorded content. I agree that many shows can be watched as they are recorded and we do that with a lot of shows. But, a series like _24_? Much more enjoyable watching the whole season in one swell foop than watching it as it is recorded and wondering what's going on. Much easier to keep track of the story line and the characters without waiting a week or more for the next episode. But that's just my opinion.
> 
> Rich


I completely agree.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Rich said:


> I agree that many shows can be watched as they are recorded and we do that with a lot of shows. But, a series like _24_? Much more enjoyable watching the whole season in one swell foop than watching it as it is recorded and wondering what's going on.


24 is one of the shows that one can guarantee will end appropriately (with a cliffhanger for the next series of 24). [NOT a spoiler, just a prediction.] If you can avoid all discussion of the show letting a popular show sit for a binge watch could work. But you can also watch 24 each week as it airs without the fear that the show will get cancelled before the end of this season's story arc. And be free to spend your Monday nights and Tuesdays discussing what Jack did with other fans.

The fear of getting involved is the aspect I don't agree with - even though I've been annoyed by truncated series. If more people followed the watch the day it aired plan more struggling shows would survive. If more people followed the "don't watch until there is a full season" plan more shows would die. Thanks to regular "watch when it airs" viewers shows survive to become classics. Thanks to "binge if it makes a full season" viewers shows die.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Rich said:


> But, a series like _24_? Much more enjoyable watching the whole season in one swell foop than watching it as it is recorded and wondering what's going on. Much easier to keep track of the story line and the characters without waiting a week or more for the next episode. But that's just my opinion.


But if you already have all episodes on DVR, including any last episode, even if it isn't the final wrap-up you think it should have been, why refuse to watch it?

I have all aired episodes of The Playboy Club on DVR that I will someday watch even though I know there are three unaired episodes that may never be released on line or anywhere else.

I also have a few episodes of Pan Am I may someday watch and several single episodes of now cancelled shows from the last couple of prime-time seasons.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

James Long said:


> The fear of getting involved is the aspect I don't agree with - even though I've been annoyed by truncated series. If more people followed the watch the day it aired plan more struggling shows would survive. If more people followed the "don't watch until there is a full season" plan more shows would die. Thanks to regular "watch when it airs" viewers shows survive to become classics. Thanks to "binge if it makes a full season" viewers shows die.


Not true at all. DVR numbers count. A show recorded is a show "watched".


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> But if you already have all episodes on DVR, including any last episode, even if it isn't the final wrap-up you think it should have been, why refuse to watch it?
> 
> I have all aired episodes of The Playboy Club on DVR that I will someday watch even though I know there are three unaired episodes that may never be released on line or anywhere else.
> 
> I also have a few episodes of Pan Am I may someday watch and several single episodes of now cancelled shows from the last couple of prime-time seasons.


We get it, you don't care. Some of use however do. That's no reason to chastise us. You do what you want and leave us to do what we want.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

If a series falls in the woods and no one is there to see or hear it, did it make a sound?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RunnerFL said:


> Not true at all. DVR numbers count. A show recorded is a show "watched".


Not the type of viewing you're pushing ... the "wait till the end of the season, if it survives" viewing. Live-Plus-Same-Day, Live-Plus-Three and Live-Plus-Seven count the normal timeshifters who catch a program each week as it airs and watch it. Recorded but not watched does not count for ratings. Nielsen reports what is watched.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

armophob said:


> If a series falls in the woods and no one is there to see or hear it, did it make a sound?


Was it on mute?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Not true at all. DVR numbers count. A show recorded is a show "watched".


Actually that's not how it works, if you record it but never watch it its never noted as being watched.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I have divided my tv series into 4 categories.
Listening, Cooking, Eating, and Sit on the couch Watching.

In Example;
1. Listening - NCIS Los Angeles. David Letterman, local news
2. Cooking - The Tommorrow People, and all the L&O shows
3. Eating - Mentalist,NCIS, Daily Show, and all the other big 4network series.
4.Sit and watch- Walking Dead, The Bridge, ect ect ect.

I have no time for the taste test these days.
I am one and done if if smells bad.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Not true at all. DVR numbers count. A show recorded is a show "watched".


Even if they weren't, how many of us have the capability to store whole series? Very few, I'd think. I'd rather watch a series that is complicated all at once, that seems simple. I'm not telling anyone how they should watch their series, I'm just telling how I watch series. And I don't watch them all at once, I've already said that. Right now, I'm watching _Black Sails_, which I'd rather watch all at once than weekly. Why does what a very few of us do rankle people so much? I've been doing the same thing for a long time, as I've said and suddenly there's a word, Binge, for the way I've been watching shows for years. I like that word and intend to keep on binging.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

James Long said:


> Not the type of viewing you're pushing ... the "wait till the end of the season, if it survives" viewing. Live-Plus-Same-Day, Live-Plus-Three and Live-Plus-Seven count the normal timeshifters who catch a program each week as it airs and watch it. Recorded but not watched does not count for ratings. Nielsen reports what is watched.


Then Nielsen should do a better job.

Rich


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Rich said:


> Then Nielsen should do a better job.
> 
> Rich


Quick thought on that. Only None would be less useful than ratings after the season has ended.

I know You have series on more than one DVR, However Many have a series on one DVR and no backup of it on another DVR. When that DirecTV DVR dies there goes the whole unwatched season for many. Even DishNetwork where it could be stored on a External drive, That external drive is also a single point of failure.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> Quick thought on that. Only None would be less useful than ratings after the season has ended.
> 
> I know You have series on more than one DVR, However Many have a series on one DVR and no backup of it on another DVR. When that DirecTV DVR dies there goes the whole unwatched season for many. Even DishNetwork where it could be stored on a External drive, That external drive is also a single point of failure.


As I said, not many subs can do what some of us can. I can lose HRs and not lose programming, those 12 HRs are constantly backing each other up, just as my 12 VCRs did before I discovered DVRs. If I only had a couple of HRs, of course my viewing habits would be different. I dunno, I really don't like changes like this, nothing good seems to come from them.

Rich


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

James Long said:


> Not the type of viewing you're pushing ... the "wait till the end of the season, if it survives" viewing. Live-Plus-Same-Day, Live-Plus-Three and Live-Plus-Seven count the normal timeshifters who catch a program each week as it airs and watch it. Recorded but not watched does not count for ratings. Nielsen reports what is watched.


Incorrect. They have no idea when or if I watch a recording. My act of recording is as good as watching.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Actually that's not how it works, if you record it but never watch it its never noted as being watched.


Without them knowing when or if I watch it I don't see how that's possible.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Rich said:


> I'm not telling anyone how they should watch their series, I'm just telling how I watch series.


Same here, but others in this thread feel the need to chastise us and force us to watch tv how they want us to watch.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Rich said:


> Then Nielsen should do a better job.


Counting any viewing not live is a compromise to Nielsen's statistics. They are providing ratings based on what the program producers and channels want. That is the job they are paid to do ... and they are doing it to the satisfaction of the companies paying for the ratings.



RunnerFL said:


> Incorrect. They have no idea when or if I watch a recording. My act of recording is as good as watching.


Technically: If you are not a Nielsen family what you do is irrelevant. The Nielsen families that are part of the actual ratings are counted for what they watch, regardless of your gross misunderstanding of the ratings process. The question Nielsen ratings answer is what was watched.



RunnerFL said:


> Same here, but others in this thread feel the need to chastise us and force us to watch tv how they want us to watch.


You are free to watch or not watch however you want. It is a shame you have such a persecution complex. No one is forcing you to watch shows within seven days of air.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Without them knowing when or if I watch it I don't see how that's possible.


Well a coupes ways. One if you are a Nielsen family then I believe you denote if what you are watching was recorded and when you recorded it not what you recorded.

And more importantly that data directv collects is not just what we recorded but if an when we watched it to. I'm sure TiVo and another DVRs do the same.

There is a reason Nielsen specifically lists out what ratings are for shows now in terms of live, same day, 3 days and 7 days. They seemingly completely ignore anything longer than that in terms of when it was recorded. But more importantly the ratings have always said it was viewed via DVR so many days after it was recorded. I've never seen anyone show numbers simply stating what was recorded.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> Even if they weren't, how many of us have the capability to store whole series? Very few, I'd think. I'd rather watch a series that is complicated all at once, that seems simple. I'm not telling anyone how they should watch their series, I'm just telling how I watch series. And I don't watch them all at once, I've already said that. Right now, I'm watching _Black Sails_, which I'd rather watch all at once than weekly. Why does what a very few of us do rankle people so much? I've been doing the same thing for a long time, as I've said and suddenly there's a word, Binge, for the way I've been watching shows for years. I like that word and intend to keep on binging.
> 
> Rich


There's several shows I'm just waiting to watch. Black sails I will get to. I also haven't watched game of thrones yet either. When I do it will be a binge viewing. It's the best way to follow shows that are built and written more like the good old mini series used I be rather than procedural drama IMHO for me. It's just more enjoyable for me to not have to remember who do what a year ago.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> There's several shows I'm just waiting to watch. Black sails I will get to. I also haven't watched game of thrones yet either. When I do it will be a binge viewing. It's the best way to follow shows that are built and written more like the good old mini series used I be rather than procedural drama IMHO for me. It's just more enjoyable for me to not have to remember who do what a year ago.


Yeah, I watched Black Sails in a day. I couldn't stop! lol I'm also stocking up Game Of Thrones S3 to binge watch as well.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> There's several shows I'm just waiting to watch. Black sails I will get to. I also haven't watched game of thrones yet either. When I do it will be a binge viewing. It's the best way to follow shows that are built and written more like the good old mini series used I be rather than procedural drama IMHO for me. It's just more enjoyable for me to not have to remember who do what a year ago.


Just finished _Black Sails_ last night. Very good, very confusing, some battle scenes are very chaotic, perhaps the most chaotic naval battle scenes I've ever seen (hope nobody considers that comment a spoiler, I'd consider it a good thing to know). I'll have to watch it again in another couple months to better understand what happened.

I wouldn't even consider watching _Game of Thrones_ by any other method than binging on it.

Rich


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Believe and Crisis are airing Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I saw the list of cancelled shows and I've never heard of most of them. Of those I have, almost all I've never watched.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Rich said:


> I wouldn't even consider watching _Game of Thrones_ by any other method than binging on it.
> 
> Rich


I wouldn't even consider watching _Game of Thrones_

Period


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> I wouldn't even consider watching _Game of Thrones_
> 
> Period


I don't watch it ... but many do: "... GoT is averaging 17.8 million viewers per episode. up +24% compared to 14.4 million last season."


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

James Long said:


> I don't watch it ... but many do: ".


People watch the plethora of 'Real (fake) Housewives' and those ridiculous Kardisithings too.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Rich said:


> Aside from _Raising Hope_ and _Suburgatory_, I don't see any great loss. I kinda liked _Rake_, but didn't have much hope for it lasting.
> 
> Rich


Rich

Have you watched he Australian version of Rake? I think the all 3 seasons are available to download from the Audience Network.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Billzebub said:


> Rich
> 
> Have you watched he Australian version of Rake? I think the all 3 seasons are available to download from the Audience Network.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No, I haven't but I'll try to find it. I do like Aussie shows.

Rich


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Rich said:


> No, I haven't but I'll try to find it. I do like Aussie shows.
> 
> Rich


I really like it. When you see how they portray the character you'll understand that there was no way a network show wouldn't
soften him up.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

